# bees for sale in Ohio



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't know if y'all saw this post on the barter board or not. Just thought I'd cross post. Sounds like a good deal to me.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...board/450779-honey-bees-fs-southern-ohio.html


----------

